# K2 Thraxis



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Anyone tried these yet? They have the triple boa and was curious about it. I went to my local shop today and they had them in stock. They are 400 bucks though, but they are super stiff which is what I am looking for. I am just curious about the benefit of the triple boa.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's boa overkill. Try the T1 DB on 100 plus bucks less and still just as stiff.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I have/had the DB's but they are officially blown out. My rear foots sole has completely removed from the boot. It is in terrible shape. Have you tried this years? Are they the same as years previous?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

They renamed this years and changed the design and stiffness so it's actually stiffer has a new backspine but the over all mold should be the same. I've owned 3 pairs of T1db's and I fully plan to keep buying it.


----------

